# What are you vaping into the New Year?



## shaunnadan (31/12/15)

What mod , atty , build and juice will you be vaping as we kick of 2016? 

I'm off partying here in Durban so I will be rocking the rolo dna200 with a mutation x tank, 0.29ohm nichrome build and some ELP special reserve

As the countdown begins I will draw in a cloud competition style hit and exhale a plume so big that people will take off their sunglasses and stare with shock and amazement

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

@shaunnadan 

If im awake I will most likely be seeing the new year in with lots of guava!

"Guava Ice" on Kayfun Monster V2 - Kanthal 1.2 ohms - 15 Watts

Tasty and classic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991 (31/12/15)

Vtc mini with crius ontop. 0.33ohm dual coil with some lung brewery reaper in there at 55watts. some bliss right there. Also featuring is my bellus d2 combo. 2 of the best RTAs of 2015 to bring in 2016

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (31/12/15)

Smok TFV4 Mini on Sigelei 150w TC 0.5ohm 26ga Ni80/32ga A1 Clapton 40watts - bronuts aka Choc donut
Smok TFV4 Mini on Rolo Rx200 0.35ohm 24ga 316L SS 260deg C 40watts - Looper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/12/15)

Dubz said:


> Smok TFV4 Mini on Sigelei 150w TC 0.5ohm 26ga Ni80/32ga A1 40watts - bronuts aka Choc donut
> Smok TFV4 Mini on Rolo Rx200 0.35ohm 24ga 316L SS 260deg C 40watts - Looper


Have you been saving up the looper for NYE ?


----------



## Dubz (31/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Have you been saving up the looper for NYE ?


Indeed i have .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (31/12/15)

My VR Woodmod
Pollux atty with dual SS317L build @ .2 ohms
My own Strawberry custard DIY juice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/15)

I have been vaping many juices today (9 Juices in fact) and many different devices and tanks... but tonight it will be Avril the REO, with Divo on top, Rayon inside and pure Tropical Ice in the bottle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (31/12/15)

VTC Mini 0.25ohm Kanthal build, with a Castle Long clone DIY juice.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> VTC Mini 0.25ohm Kanthal build, with a Castle Long clone DIY juice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



What atty @r0gue z0mbie ?


----------



## Michael the Vapor (31/12/15)

Rocking the Apollo and Mutation xs into the new year, with Scream from Hazeworks!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ChadB (31/12/15)

Evic VTC with the TRON-S tank. 1ohm coil rocking my favorite juice MMM- Lime Party 12mg. 
Wish you all a superb 2016! Keep safe and enjoy.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ezekiel (31/12/15)

Nothing... since Im playing a jazz gig into the new year @ Brooklyn Theatre!! 


Edit: NVM, will (am already) be stealth vaping Lime Party @Mike backstage!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (31/12/15)

Silver said:


> What atty @r0gue z0mbie ?


Oh yes, the Velocity Mini with the standard Delrin wide bore drip tip.

I have grown to love this spec.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (31/12/15)

Ezekiel said:


> Nothing... since Im playing a jazz gig into the new year @ Brooklyn Theatre!!
> 
> 
> Edit: NVM, will (am already) be stealth vaping Lime Party @Mike backstage!
> ...


"Playing a jazz gig".... awesome!!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ezekiel (31/12/15)

Aaaand... I just lost my Goblin's screw... screwed for the evening.... if only this tank wasn't this awesome I would've dumped it months ago....

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (31/12/15)

Ezekiel said:


> Aaaand... I just lost my Goblin's screw... screwed for the evening.... if only this tank wasn't this awesome I would've dumped it months ago....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


In the new year grab a crius easiest to refill. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jakey (31/12/15)

I'll probably be asleep come 12pm. So currently rocking duchess reserve on my sx mini with the bellus and a dual 28g nickel build, coming in at 0.055ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (31/12/15)

Chilling in the cool breeze at home vaping Creamy lemon biscuits sipping my favourite beer waiting for the count down..





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dean Becker (31/12/15)

Hazeworks Scream with my Kangertech all the best for 2016

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (31/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> What mod , atty , build and juice will you be vaping as we kick of 2016?
> 
> I'm off partying here in Durban so I will be rocking the rolo dna200 with a mutation x tank, 0.29ohm nichrome build and some ELP special reserve
> 
> As the countdown begins I will draw in a cloud competition style hit and exhale a plume so big that people will take off their sunglasses and stare with shock and amazement














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (31/12/15)

After spending 80-odd hours at work since Sunday morning 02:00 I will not be Vaping anything g except my pillow. Going to call it an early night. Never thought getting promoted would mean this much work, lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

Dean Becker said:


> Hazeworks Scream with my Kangertech all the best for 2016



Welcome to the forum @Dean Becker 
Great first post
Feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


----------



## Dean Becker (31/12/15)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Dean Becker
> Great first post
> Feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


Thank you so much. Will do all the best for 2016

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

Viper_SA said:


> After spending 80-odd hours at work since Sunday morning 02:00 I will not be Vaping anything g except my pillow. Going to call it an early night. Never thought getting promoted would mean this much work, lol.



Congrats again on the promotion @Viper_SA 
Wishing you a fantastic 2016 ahead!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

Ezekiel said:


> Aaaand... I just lost my Goblin's screw... screwed for the evening.... if only this tank wasn't this awesome I would've dumped it months ago....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk



Sorry to hear that @Ezekiel 
So you have no vape whatsover?
Hope you can make a plan


----------



## Pixstar (31/12/15)

Ezekiel said:


> Aaaand... I just lost my Goblin's screw... screwed for the evening.... if only this tank wasn't this awesome I would've dumped it months ago....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


@Ezekiel try inserting and breaking the end of a tooth pick in the fill hole, that should keep you going for the evening. Sorry to hear...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/12/15)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Dean Becker
> Great first post
> Feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/



Hey dean

Welcome to the forum ! 

I got you to register at the Durban meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (31/12/15)

- Creamy Lemon Biscuit
- ELP Special Reserve
- OHW Milk Man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dean Becker (31/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Hey dean
> 
> Welcome to the forum !
> 
> I got you to register at the Durban meet



100% thanks for the intro all the best for 2016

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (31/12/15)

Well inokin mvp3 with 0.5 isubG and coffee and Cuban. Subox mini with 0.4ohm fishbone plus dripper and motleys brews brothers. And RX200 with Crius v3 velocity deck 0.3hms and Debbie does Donuts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek (1/1/16)

I have been vaping on the rx200 using my sapor - dual ss 316l 7 wraps in tc. 

Enjoying it a lot with the matador @Andre supplied. The nic hit was harsh but the wine sorted that out quick. Sadly now I am wide awake. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (1/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> @Ezekiel try inserting and breaking the end of a tooth pick in the fill hole, that should keep you going for the evening. Sorry to hear...


Thanks... thats a good idea. Might need to keep a box of toothpicks around now, that was my last screw... 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------

